# Bread without yeast?



## SHAMALICIOUS

Has anyone got a reallly good tried and tested recipe for a loaf of bread? That doesnt use yeast? Ive never made bread before, but it sounds like you all like making bread, so i thought ok ill have a go n see what its like lol  so i bought a loaf tin last week. I wanted to try it out. First ill try making some bread and then perphaps meatloaf, and i think i seen a good recipe here for salmonloaf also. Yummmy. Thanks.


----------



## marmalady

Well, a bread made without yeast is called a 'quick bread'.  Here's one I use a lot, very easy, you can dress it up with cheese, onion, garlic - 

QUICK BEER BREAD
 ​3 cups self-rising flour   
3T sugar      
12oz.beer or ale
 
Preheat oven to 350.  Butter a bread pan.  Mix everything together lightly, and bake for 1 hour.  After 20 minutes, brush the top of the bread with melted butter, and repeat every 10 minutes til done.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Aww nooo. I cant use any alcohol. Can i substitute the beer for something else?


----------



## marmalady

I suppose you could use unsweetened soda water; I've never tried it, tho.

I see you're from Scotland - seems like I've seen many Scots 'quick' bread recipes, using oatmeal, but I don't have any on hand.  Perhaps Ishbel can chime in here!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

marmalady said:
			
		

> I suppose you could use unsweetened soda water; I've never tried it, tho.
> 
> I see you're from Scotland - seems like I've seen many Scots 'quick' bread recipes, using oatmeal, but I don't have any on hand. Perhaps Ishbel can chime in here!


 
Is unsweetened soda water quite easily available? Ive never heard of it   I dont think ill try that though, id prefer something thats definite to work. Oooh. oatmeal bread. sounds interesting lol. Thanks marmalady. Yeeeeh. Come on Ishbel


----------



## Gretchen

It is seltzer water. I think salt rising bread is sans yeast.


----------



## Piccolina

What about a soda bread? They don't use any yeast (or alcohol, as a general rule), relying on baking soda to help them rise. They're tasty and both quick and typically very easy to whip up. One of my favourite breads to make at home actually, and I enjoy trying new recipes as there seems to many variants on the same core theme 

Here are a few links to various recipes:

Irrisistible Irish Soda Bread

Spiced Soda Bread

Brown Soda Bread

Oatmeal Soda Bread

Raisin Caraway Soda Bread


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Gretchen i havent heard of seltzer water either  or sans yeast lol. Ive got self raising flour, is that the same thing?

Piccolina i havent tried soda bread before. But i dont mind giving it a go. Thanks for the recipes! I quite like the brown soda bread recipe, it sounds very simple too. 

If anyone has a seed bread recipe,thatd be really nice!


----------



## Ishbel

Here's a recipe for a Scottish soda bread, called Lorne bread.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/scottish-version-of-soda-bread-16491.html?highlight=soda+bread


----------



## Banana Brain

Isn't bread without yeast the stuff eaten on Hannakkah (sp)? Matza or something?


----------



## TATTRAT

What about naan or pori? Google it, lots of recipies.

And as for the soda water, it is like all the traditional irish soda breads of the days of old.


----------

